# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  игровой блок 3 в 1 "А мы не парились"

## Львовна

*А МЫ НЕ ПАРИЛИСЬ))
*
*игровой блок*

Человеческая натура - штука странная. Мы люди, всегда найдем себе повод для переживаний. Если сказать по-простому: нам свойственно «париться».
 А мы не станем париться, мы просто отправимся вместе  с гостями в БАНЮ.
И там развернется настолько  фееричное действо, что ваши гости немедленно станут красными. Не от того, что их «парят», а от хохота  и удовольствия.

*БЛОК УНИВЕРСАЛЕН!!!*

*На свадьбе:*  Где лучшие мальчишники? В бане! А второй день? Тоже в бане! Но почему-то невесту туда не берут... А мы дадим ей возможность посмотреть, как это бывает!

*На юбилее:* Празднующие юбилей, как правило уже ярые поклонники бани. Доставим им удовольствие? Попарим их вместе с друзьями?

*На корпоративе:* Тут сам Бог велел. Любители баньки в любом коллективе найдутся!


*ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА:* 20-25 минут

*В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ:* музыкальное оформление, видео и подробный текстовый фаил. Финал блока может служить отличным поводом для перехода в дискотеку.
*

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500 руб.*

яндекс кошелек 410012027914780
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

*С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна) Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)**

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

Скайп Норская: norskaj

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru*

----------


## Татьянка

:Oj:  *Огромное спасибо участникам фестиваля "Праздничная Сибириада 2014" за участие в премьере блока!!!! 
*


[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5437549.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5425261.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5426285.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5423213.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Егения Каменская

Здравствуйте, возможно ли приобрести игровой блок "А мы и не парились", только напишите чуть подробнее про него, пожалуйста!?

----------


## Львовна

Приобрести, конечно, можно. Реквизиты для оплаты есть в описании. Блок посвящен банной теме. Начинается с интерактива, в котором задействована вся публика. Интерактив плавно  переходит в парную игру(задействованы 5 пар). Заканчивается блок массовой игрой. Подробнее рассказывать не буду. Интрига-интрига :Yes4: Применить этот материал можно на любом взрослом празднике.

----------

tanjika (08.03.2016)

----------


## Егения Каменская

Утром переведу деньги! Спасибо! переведу=напишу!

----------


## Львовна

Хорошо) как только платеж пройдет- сразу отправлю материал.

----------


## Егения Каменская

Дорогая, Львовна! Деньги перевела, жду  блок!!! Мой электронный адрес: Lapushonock@yandex.ru   Спасибо!

----------


## Львовна

> Дорогая, Львовна! Деньги перевела, жду  блок!!! Мой электронный адрес: Lapushonock@yandex.ru   Спасибо!


Проверяйте почту :Smile3: Материал отправила :Smile3:

----------


## Галюшка

Здравствуйте, Елена! Я перечислила вам на карту СБ в 15.05  04.1500 рублей за блок " А мы не парились". Моя эл. почта galinca_h@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Львовна

Здравствуйте! На почте вас ждет письмо :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------

